# Alternative to Advantix



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been using Advantix on my 3 dogs for the last 5 years or so. I have been noticing engorged ticks on my dogs from time to time. I was under the impression that they were supposed to attach and then die. My dogs swim almost daily, so that might be a problem too. I participated in a prior thread that informed me Advantix was not effective for dog that were in the water routinely. We keep them out of the water 24 to 48 hours after dosage.

Is there an alternative?


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom - I also used Advantix here in SC and never have ticks ... I do remember pulling ONE engorged tick from Spice last year but that is the only one that comes to mind. 

I also swim the dogs nearly daily but make it a point that they are not wet 48 hours _BEFORE_ and AFTER application. I have heard that this balances the oils in the skin and helps with the best distribution of the chemicals. Not sure what truth there is to that but I feel like it works because of the few and far between creepy crawleys on the dogs. 

http://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/product/diatomaceous-earth-food-grade

the above link is for D-E a natural pestiside that can be used on conjunction with the traditional chemical treatments. We use it to keep the fire ants at bay on our agility field and the dogs dont mind it.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Danielle. 

Maybe there are some super tough ticks here in Thomasville (or my wimpy dogs)
!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

I used it for several years too and noticed fleas starting to appear. Vet said dogs can become immune to a formula. So I give her Comfortis and it does a great job on fleas but does not give you tick protection. So I brush her good after each swim and after a trip on our hiking trail. So far so good.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I used Advantix for a couple of years and had similar problems with engorged ticks. I switched to Vectra3D last year. This has been a bad spring for ticks, but it appears to be working. I've been finding little tick carcasses all over the house but no engorged ones on the dogs.


----------



## jpurban (Mar 12, 2008)

We've had a terrible spring for ticks in Nebraska this year, but the Frontline product seems to be working well. I've found a few ticks on my dog this year after field work and swimming, but they either weren't attached or were shriveled/dead.


----------

